# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Robosen T9, intelligent auto-transforming programmable robot, Robosen Robotics Co. Ltd, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

robosen.com

robosenstore.com

youtube.com/RobosenOfficial

facebook.com/RobosenOfficial

instagram.com/robosenofficial

"Robosen" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The real transformer robot you can buy!? - Unboxing & review!

Published on Feb 12, 2019




> Special treat as we unbox the NEW T9 Transformer Robot by Robosen! This robot transforms from a RC car into a fully functional humanoid robot! With its ability to dance, fight, even take voice commands, its truly an amazing piece of machinery! Now the real question, is it a decepticon or an autobot?

----------


## Airicist

Robosen T9 transforming robot at CES 2020!

Jan 23, 2020




> We check out the Robosen T9 transforming robot at CES 2020!

----------


## Airicist

T9 transforming robot from Robosen Robotics. See it in action!

Feb 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The coolest robot you can own: handstands, flips and more tricks of Robosen K1 (first look)

Jan 13, 2021




> Bridget Carey gets a first look at the Robosen K1 Interstellar Scout, a high-end STEM toy robot coming out soon — and it’s got some serious moves. The K1 can be programmed though an app or with voice commands. She takes it for a spin during this year’s all-digital CES 2021.

----------


## Airicist2

Robosen’s Elite Optimus Prime - auto-converting TRANSFORMERS Autobot leader with new compact design

Oct 21, 2022




> Now available to ORDER @ www.Robosen.com  -  Immerse yourself in the newest, most interactive, awe-inspiring TRANSFORMERS experience, with the compact, agile, Elite Optimus Prime by Robosen – available today! 
> 
> Officially Licensed by and in collaboration with Hasbro, the brand-new Elite Optimus Prime is complete with voice activated actions, mobile app controls, and endless ways to interact with, while you program custom sequences for endless entertainment! 
> 
> Enjoy a one-of-a-kind experience as you walk, punch, blast, drive and convert your Autobot leader with the swipe of your finger, or at the command of your voice!   Smooth, compact, and auto-converting – the Elite Edition Optimus Prime is the newest way to enjoy the world’s most engaging TRANSFORMERS experience ever!    
> 
> Standing in at 16" tall, and voiced by the original Optimus Prime actor, this Autobot leader is equipped with genuine “converting” sounds, as you interact and control Optimus Prime with your voice or mobile device. Meticulously designed, your very own Optimus Prime features authentic G1 details, decals, chrome accents and lighting throughout.  Included is a battery operated light up Blaster and Battle Axe, ready to equip Optimus Prime in the battle against the Decepticons!
> 
> The Elite Optimus Prime is premium built, with over 5000 components, 60 microchips and 27 servo motors, making this a state-of-the-art TRANSFORMERS experience!
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Optimus Is Back! This Transformers Robot Is Smaller, Cheaper – but Is It Still Good?

Nov 11, 2022




> Robosen rolls out a smaller version of its auto-transforming Transformers robot. It's less expensive, but is the experience just as good? Bridget Carey lets the models battle it out.
> 
> 00:00 Optimus returns!
> 00:55 Robot showdown!
> 01:30 Collector's Edition
> 02:16 Are they very similar?
> 02:43 Voice controls
> 04:00 Accessories
> 05:00 Auto-converting trailer
> ...

----------

